# Red tailed hawk



## DLJeffs (May 15, 2021)

Heard the robins and scrub jays all upset about something. Went out and saw two red tailed hawks in the juniper across the way. Grabbed my camera. One was still there. I didn't see it until I blew up the photos but the hawk caught herself some dinner...check out the left talon.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 15, 2021)

Gorgeous bird. The red tails around here play havoc with the squirrels and our neighbor's chickens. They've lost two in the last two weeks. Since they are too heavy to carry off, the hawk just eats what it can and leaves the rest for other critters to clean up.


----------



## Nature Man (May 17, 2021)

Tremendous picture! Not very often you can have a camera in hand and capture such an event! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 17, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Tremendous picture! Not very often you can have a camera in hand and capture such an event! Congrats! Chuck


Thanks. I've learned to keep my camera with long lens attached sitting on the counter. Otherwise, you're so correct. By the time I fetch it from the bedroom cabinet whatever I saw is gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (May 18, 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------

